# Best jellybean kernel/ROM for Gnex (battery life)



## Mrkasser (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey I have the 2000mAh battery for my Gnex been using it for months switched over to JB on sunday and was wondering what would be best kernel/ROM to use currently im using PaulOBriens Jr1 MCR which is really stable but i only usually get 10-12hrs. I was wondering if theres a better kernel than stock to use or maybe a better ROM. Also noticed even with AOKP and BlackIce(loved both ROMs) and Franco's updater that i wasnt really getting a big improvement. Any ideas/advice would be appreciated


----------



## drcmda (Feb 25, 2012)

right now i wouldnt really call anything out there a "rom" and if any of it gives you anything better/faster/superior well then screw me. a day ago all we had was what exactly? backsmaling and deodexing? pffft. give it time, mods and tweaks will creep up soon enough. right now i cannot but notice that stock aosp runs very, very well. balanced kernel, perfect white balance, no color cast, runs pretty fast aswell, battery is nice enough.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

drcmda said:


> right now i wouldnt really call anything out there a "rom" and if any of it gives you anything better/faster/superior well then screw me. a day ago all we had was what exactly? backsmaling and deodexing? pffft. give it time, mods and tweaks will creep up soon enough. right now i cannot but notice that stock aosp runs very, very well. balanced kernel, perfect white balance, no color cast, runs pretty fast aswell, battery is nice enough.


----------

